# Grammostola pulchra mating. . .  Successful!



## Sr. Chencho (Aug 16, 2011)

Our first attempt to breed Grammostola pulchra was successful. Our male hooked out in September, 2010, and our lady molted in the following month. We mated the pair twice in December, and once in the first week of January. Next step: patience. Fortunately, our patience was compensated; the lady dropped her egg sac on July 14, 2011. We left the egg sac with the female for the first two weeks.
     On July 30, we transferred the egg sac to the mechanical mom we recently made for this purpose. It was a medium sized sac. In the meanwhile, we kept our fingers crossed, hoping for fertilized eggs.
     On August 14, we opened the egg sac. We were pleased to see a bunch of first instars inside. We haven't counted them yet, but there were a few bad eggs, possibly nine in total. My wife is very happy; our efforts are satisfying and worth every minute spent.






The mating.






Opening the egg sac.






A bunch of little ones.












1st instar sling.






The stud is still alive.​


----------



## wesker12 (Aug 16, 2011)

Good job dude!! Really hard to breed pulchra - must be one helluva breeder with a stud that managed to pull it off alive! If you ever have the slings for sale - Ill be on them as fast as a geniculata ahahha


----------



## tarantulagirl10 (Aug 16, 2011)

Job well done! You don't see successful G pulchra breedings every day!


----------



## mcluskyisms (Aug 16, 2011)

Good job!!!

Lovely species too


----------



## crawltech (Aug 16, 2011)

Ya congrats!....cant wait to see some progression pics of the slings


----------



## Simple Man (Aug 17, 2011)

Amazing! I think they might be one of my next pickups. Congrats!

Regards,

B


----------



## DaveM (Aug 17, 2011)

wesker12 said:


> Good job dude!! Really hard to breed pulchra - must be one helluva breeder with a stud that managed to pull it off alive! If you ever have the slings for sale - Ill be on them as fast as a geniculata ahahha


+1
Awesome! One of my favorites, and kinda hard to find!


----------



## Sr. Chencho (Sep 7, 2011)

*Update.*

Thanks for taking the time in responding to this thread. We want to bring you up to date on the development of the slings. They darkened completely on Thursday September 1st, and started to molt on Sunday September 4th. Today, almost all of them have molted into second instars. As they're molting, they're getting re-housed for their first meal in a few days.







September 1st.​






First instar darkening.​






First instar September 3d.​






Molting.​






Second instar sling.​


----------



## jonnyquong (Sep 7, 2011)

VERY cool. Congrats!


----------



## advan (Sep 7, 2011)

Nice work! Congrats!


----------



## ranchulas (Sep 8, 2011)

Really awesome! Great job! Hit me up when you are ready to sell some.


----------



## kanito107 (Sep 8, 2011)

I can't hide my excitement for this I can't wait for these to be ready for sale. Congratulations !!!!!


----------



## captmarga (Sep 8, 2011)

Luckily I don't think you are near the fires in South Texas at this point!  Protect those tiny little darlings Sr. Chencho!  Only 7 hours from me... sounds like a road trip when you have babies available!  They are absolutely adorable!  One of my favorite spiders is my puchra, Lullaby!  Must...resist...more... Nope, too late.  WANT!  

Marga


----------



## bholmes (Sep 8, 2011)

captmarga said:


> Luckily I don't think you are near the fires in South Texas at this point!  Protect those tiny little darlings Sr. Chencho!  Only 7 hours from me... sounds like a road trip when you have babies available!  They are absolutely adorable!  One of my favorite spiders is my puchra, Lullaby!  Must...resist...more... Nope, too late.  WANT!
> 
> Marga


These fires are terrible, a friend of mine lost his apartment and his entire collection of tarantulas.
On topic though, those slings are CUTE!

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 8, 2011)

You might want to post your results in the breeding section - I don't think the G. pulchra thread has much in it, and would definitely benefit from your report.


----------



## BrettG (Sep 8, 2011)

This is just great! Good work,and congrats on the offspring!


----------



## Simple Man (Sep 8, 2011)

So cool. I recently added a G. Pulchra to my collection and hope to follow your success someday. Thanks again for updating!

Regards,

B


----------



## Sr. Chencho (Sep 14, 2011)

*First meal.*

Thanks for your interest in this thread. For the people who inquired about the wildfires, we were not affected due to us being further south. We hope that those affected recover soon. 
Concerning the slings, they had their first meal on Saturday September 10th. They have been re-housed, and have molted into 2nd instar. They are healthy and active. The following pictures show how the slings devour their first meal. They were given pinhead crickets.


----------



## lunashimmer (Sep 14, 2011)

OMG!  They are so cute!  I swear there is nothing cuter than 1st or 2nd instar slings.


----------



## Raven9464 (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks so much for sharing!  Such cute little ones, and big congrats to you! Are they for sale yet? :biggrin:


----------



## annabelle (Sep 14, 2011)

Those are adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## Jenthevet (Sep 14, 2011)

Raven9464 said:


> Thanks so much for sharing!  Such cute little ones, and big congrats to you! Are they for sale yet? :biggrin:


+1.  I have been looking for a G. pulchra and I would love to know if and when they are for sale.  They are so dang cute.  CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## pnshmntMMA (Sep 14, 2011)

lunashimmer said:


> OMG!  They are so cute!  I swear there is nothing cuter than 1st or 2nd instar slings.


How bout a golden retriever puppy


----------



## demonanjel117 (Sep 15, 2011)

Oh man I want a few! Speaking of fires im waaay south we had 4 houses go up in flames teh other night. Pretty sure it was arson as they were on right after the other.


----------



## lunashimmer (Sep 15, 2011)

pnshmntMMA said:


> How bout a golden retriever puppy


I don't think so!!!


----------



## bigwildpig (Sep 15, 2011)

AWESOME    Please let us know when they are for sale  I have been Dying for a pulchra and would love the chance to raise one from a sling


----------



## ranchulas (Sep 16, 2011)

bigwildpig said:


> AWESOME    Please let us know when they are for sale  I have been Dying for a pulchra and would love the chance to raise one from a sling


+2!! You cant keep them all to yourself..LOL


----------



## RoseT (Sep 16, 2011)

CONGRATS!!!!...Never seen a successful gpulchra the whole time Ive been here.....I got rid of my entire collection weeks ago, but kept my female Gpulchra!...Good luck in the future!..They are absolutely stunning in every black way lol....when they do start to color lol


----------



## rooster & hen (Sep 16, 2011)

*Congrats !!!*



bigwildpig said:


> AWESOME    Please let us know when they are for sale  I have been Dying for a pulchra and would love the chance to raise one from a sling


Yes - congradulations on your huge success !  I am with everyone else here who is excited for you.  I also would like to purchase from you as well should they come available.  Keep us posted and congrats again :clap: !!!!


----------



## JODECS (Sep 16, 2011)

wow... awesome... Congratz!!!! tnx for sharing


----------



## Mathayus (Sep 17, 2011)

+whatever number  I would love one of those as well. The jet black just looks stunning =) congrats on the babies! Can't wait for more updates on them!


----------



## T Enthusiast (Sep 17, 2011)

Me likey! Me want one!


----------



## JohnDapiaoen (Sep 17, 2011)

:clap: Awesome!! congrats!!


----------



## Sr. Chencho (Oct 20, 2011)

*Update.*

The slings have been eating and doing well. They started to molt into third instar since last week, and they have grown to 3/4 inches now. The following pictures show their last molt and their growth.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Transient (Oct 21, 2011)

Aren't they just so magnificent? They're my favorite T species. Good job sir!


----------



## jim777 (Oct 21, 2011)

Beautiful! I'll take one as well if you decide to part with a few of those kids


----------



## Louis Winthorpe III (Oct 25, 2011)

I would love to purchase one if these when they become available. They are beautiful!


----------



## Vespula (Oct 25, 2011)

Aww! They're just the cutest little things!  As others have said, let us know if you decide to sell some. They're just so cute!


----------



## Najakeeper (Oct 25, 2011)

Great job! As once a wiseman said "You can never have enough G.pulchra in the world.".


----------

